# Myers-briggs family tree



## 37119 (Apr 11, 2012)

Me- INTP
Dad- INTP
Mom- INFJ
Brother 1- INTJ
Brother 2- ISFJ
Grandfather Dad's side- ISXJ
Grandmother Dad's side- ESFJ
Grandmother Mom's side- XNFJ
Grandfather Mom's side- ISFX
Stepgrandmother Mom's side- Very ESFJ
Stepgrandfather Mom's side- IXTP

I have some other stepgrandmothers/fathers whose types are indiscernible to me. My grandfamily is a bit screwed up.


----------



## shakti (Oct 10, 2012)

My mother is an ESFP, and my father an INTJ....total opposites that resulted in children that adopted the same two letters from each - me and my sister, both ENFJs :happy: Crossbreeding at its best :tongue:


----------



## ebullientcorner (Oct 5, 2012)

Paternal Grand(Father) ISFP (Mother) ESTJ
Maternal Grand(Father) ISTJ (Mother) ENFP

Father ESTP Mother Mother ISTJ

Siblings: ESTJ, ESFJ, ESFP

Husband: INTP (His Father ISTP, Mother INTJ Sibligs: ENFP, ESFJ)

Children (girls): ENFJ, ENFP



Mostly, my maternal grandmother is the only 'N' in the oh...about 100 cousins etc I have that I know of other than me and maybe one or two others. It's an extremely S family till I mixed with my husband


----------



## OddOneOwt (Feb 16, 2012)

Maternal Grandmother: IxTJ
Mom: INFJ
Uncle: INTP
Aunt: ESTP
Older Cousin: ESFP
Younger Cousin: ENFJ


----------



## marckos (May 6, 2011)

Mom:ISFJ 2w1
Dad: ESFJ 6w7
Brother: ESFP 6w7
Other brother: ESTP 6w5

Dad´s side: ESFPs and ESFJs ( pure sensors)

Mom´s Sisters: ENFP married to ISTJ, ISFJ married to ISTJ, ISFP , ESTJ married to ESTJ, ISFP married to ISTP. Brother ISFP.


Cousins: ESTJ,ESFP x2, ISTJ,ENFJ,ISFP x2,ISFJ,ESFJ x2,ISTP ,INFP x2 ( both kids of the ENFP, married and far away.)


Me: INTP 6w5 sp/sx








And my dad ask me, why dont you hang around with you cousins?One side is 23+ the other 12- 



Ninja_Midget said:


> I wish I had a fellow NT in my family. Why do we have to be so rare? :sad:


Is wonderful isn´t it? marvelous. :dry:


----------



## Chascoda (Jul 12, 2012)

Me: Moody, quiet, weird INFP

Father: Selfish, slightly overbearing, but well-meaning ESFP

Mother: Kinda obsessive, tries hard to please my Dad and takes her anger out on the kids, but a loving mother. INTJ

Oldest sister: Selfish like my Dad, loves attention, is a troubled "prodigal daughter". ESFP

Older sister: Quiet, short-tempered, but smart INTP

Older brother: Mean, brutish, attention-craving INTJ, puts on an irritating ESTJ facade in public.

Youngest sister: Crazy, insane, girly. Too young to tell, probably ENFP

Mother's father: Never knew him well, died when I was 2, but history says he was a very friendly ENFP

Mother's mother: Kind, but loooooves to rumor. Probably an ESFJ. 

Father's father: Lazy, but grandfatherly old guy. I think he's an ISFJ. 

Father's mother: Extremely tidy lady. She likes working with her hands, prolly an ENFJ.


One crazy, usually unhappy, chaotic, good-for-nothing family! 

jk. xD Well.. we try to get along.


----------



## cudibloop (Oct 11, 2012)

Me - Infp
Dad - infp/j
Mom - isfj
Uncle -estp
Cousin - isfp

That's all I know


----------



## iCastPizza (Feb 3, 2011)

Mother - ESFJ (easiest to relate to for me, we always try to solve each others problems.. really neat)
Father - ENTP (love his perspective, his humor, how he stays calm in every situation) 
Older brother - INTP (such an interesting individual.. we can talk and theorize together for hours)
Older brother - ESTJ (hardest to relate to for me.. we do have a lot of fun, but our views differ greatly) 
Brother in law - ESFP (extremely good with people, but tends to be a bit self absorbed once you get to know him)

And I'm the ENFJ roud:

So we're a pretty extraverted family.. no wonder my brother finds us exhausting sometimes haha. Debates are all over the place whenever we are together!


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

This is only with family members who took the test so this is quite short

Me: INFP

Mum’s side

Mum: INFP

Antie: ISFJ

Cousin: ENTJ

Cousin: INFJ

Cousin: INTP

Cousin: ISFP

Grandma: ISFP

Grandpa: ISFJ

Dad’s side

Dad: ENTJ

Antie: ISFJ

Grandma: ENFJ

Sorry it was so short!


----------



## Fru2 (Aug 21, 2018)

@ezekielchambers1 You've actually managed to make them all take the quiz? Impressive!
What's the relationship like between your dad and your aunties?


----------



## ezekielchambers1 (Sep 4, 2021)

Oh yeah their great thanks


----------



## Jovan Milić (Nov 25, 2021)

Me - ESFJ
Mom - ESTP ( Grandma - ESFx, Grandpa - ESTJ )
Dad - ISTP ( Grandma - ESFJ, Grandpa - ESFJ )

Cousins - ESFJ, ESFP, xNFJ


----------



## The infj (8 mo ago)

Dad:istj
Mom:isfp
Me:infj
Uncle3:isfj
Aunt3:enfp
These are confirmed.


----------

